# Receptor Telefónico (espía telefónico)



## livestrong (Ago 11, 2009)

Saludos
Quisiera construir un receptor que pueda captar las señales de las llamadas telefónicas que estan a mi alrededor. 
Para ser mas explicativo, un espía telefonico con el que pueda oir las conversaciones de las personas que esten hablando por celular o telefono residencial. 
-- Para fines experimentativos --.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 11, 2009)

Para empezar tu proyecto empieza a buscar una celda en la prision, pues la escucha del trafico telefonico movil esta prohibido y penalizado en casi todo el mundo. Solo las autoridades de seguridad del gobierno (y los malechores) se dedican a eso. Salu2.


----------



## livestrong (Ago 11, 2009)

ok gracias no sabia que era ilegal, pues descarto el proyecto


----------

